# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS POUR LA MAISON DES MINOUS DE VIVRE ET LAISSER VIVRE

## valgri

Bonjour,  

Nous sommes un petit groupe et nous essayons par tous les moyens d'aider une association à conserver  sa maison, le foyer de 100 chats. Nous avons un peu plus d' 1 an pour  trouver les fonds sinon la maison sera vendue. Cette association est Vivre et laisser vivre située à Saint-Jean de Monts (85).

En ce moment, mon chat  participe au concours Kingpet pour essayer de gagner et de toucher un  maximum de personnes.

https://www.kingpet.fr/chat/52015584...52-Gribouille/

Il nous faut de l'aide, il est impensable qu'une Présidente et 100 chats se retrouvent sans domicile et dans l'ignorance totale.

Les petits protégés de Gabriella n'ont pas été épargnés, Gabriella leur a tendu la main afin de leur offrir une vie meilleure. 

Il n'est pas possible que ces petites misères retournent à la rue.

Faisons en sorte que cela n'arrive pas, aidez-nous. Merci.

_TOI + MOI, plus eux
Plus tous ceux qui le veulent
Plus lui, plus elle
Je sais qu'on est capable
Tout est possible
Tout est réalisable

_Le paypal  _:_ _https://www.paypal.com/donate/..._

Le RIB (à la demande)

----------


## lysanea

Bonjour
Cest fait et partagé autour ! Bon courage à tout le monde et bravo pour votre initiative.

----------


## valgri

Merci Lysanea.

----------


## Lapin masqué

Petit don fait + inscription teaming. Courage à Gabriella  ::

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir, je decouvre votre post avec un peu de retard; Pouvez-vous nous en dire plus sur les difficultés de cette association, pourquoi risque t-elle de perdre son lieu de vie ? je n'ai pas longtemps etudié votre fb mais n'y ai trouvé que des liens paypal. Avez-vous des factures lourdes qui trainent ?

accesoirement, diffusez-vous vos chats sur cette plateforme ?

----------

